# 2005 SE XM Radio.. prewired?



## jkeith72 (Oct 7, 2004)

Has anyone installed the nissan XM or SIRIUS radio to the 2005 altima? I have an SE without the BOSE radio. Is this car pre-wired for satellite radio? On the nissan site, there are no disclaimers that say its not compatible of needs the bose system. Thanks for any input....Jason


----------



## 05-nissan-altima (Oct 29, 2004)

Supposedly all US Altima's are pre wired for SAT regardless if they have the SAT button or not. Nissan says that Canadian models are not compatible.

I got all this info by talking to Alex from Grubbs: http://www.grubbsperformance.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=AltimaSat


----------



## djcwardog (Aug 18, 2009)

*Got it from Grubbs Also...*



05-nissan-altima said:


> Supposedly all US Altima's are pre wired for SAT regardless if they have the SAT button or not. Nissan says that Canadian models are not compatible.
> 
> I got all this info by talking to ... Grubbs: http://www.grubbsperformance.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=AltimaSat


Just as Buckley told me where to look for it, my non-Bose single CD head unit 3.5 SE car sure enough has a 20-pin (2 rows of 10 each) N-Bus plug in the trunk near the left rear speaker. He says that will plug right into the tuner he sells and that the radio will cycle through XM using the Am/FM button... I am ordering a tuner!


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

I've installed them on '07's and up; I know those work fine.


----------



## djcwardog (Aug 18, 2009)

*Wrong Plug?*



djcwardog said:


> Just as Buckley told me where to look for it, my non-Bose single CD head unit 3.5 SE car sure enough has a 20-pin (2 rows of 10 each) N-Bus plug in the trunk near the left rear speaker. He says that will plug right into the tuner he sells and that the radio will cycle through XM using the Am/FM button... I am ordering a tuner!


After receiving the tuner I matched up the plug in my car - and it is NOT a white N-Bus plug. My plug is black, 20-pin but much larger than the N-Bus plug. When you disconnect my plug it acts like a shunt and cuts off the trunk light. I am still looking in the trunk but I have not yet located the correct sized plug . Therefore I am not sure that my 2005 3.5 SE without Bose is prewired after all. Anyone else?


----------

